# Body Control Module Manufacturer Discontinued



## PFZ (Aug 16, 2013)

I've just gotten my car back from my mechanic after a 6 week fiasco trying to fix my failing body control module. We scoured the US, Australia and eBay looking for a new unit to install and it is apparently manufacturer discontinued. We used AES in Jacksonville Florida to "remanufacture" the BCM and they were worthless. I strongly advise you go else where if you need a remanufactured BCM.

My car is basically working now, but we were unable to get the hazard lights to work at all and the alarm system functioning as designed.

Does anyone know where I might be able to get a legitimate "new in the box" BCM with the security code or a LEGITIMATE remanufactured unit that has the security code?

If not - how do we find someone to take up the cause and reverse engineer new Body, Engine and Security Control Modules? My car is in perfect running order mechanically and there is no reason in the world that it's one blown circuit board from becoming a boat anchor. 

Gotta say I'm VERY concerned.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forums.
I've used "N.P.C. Automotive Computers" before with good results, though not for a GTO body modules. If you call them to inquire try to have the part # ready.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Hopefully you've read the sticky on BCM wire bundle chaffing and have it insulated. It could have been what caused the trouble to start with.


----------

